# spool valve installation



## bobcube (Nov 13, 2014)

I have an IH 434 for which I've bought a front loader, This currently has a trip bucket - you pull a lever to release the bucket & dump the contents.
I'd like to fit a ram to the bucket, and I gather I'll need to install a spool valve. It makes sense to find a spool valve that can control both the loader arms and the bucket

My knowledge of hydraulics is on a par with my understanding of quantum mechanics, so I'd be really grateful for any education anyone can provide.

In order to control both the loader arms, and a ram fitted to the bucket:

1. What type of spool valve should I look for... 
how many ports 
how many ways
normally open or normally closed?
2. Exactly where would I hook up the hoses into the existing hydraulic circuit?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Bob, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com, your IH434 hydraulic pump puts out 7 gpm. 

I suggest that you look at Prince valves, for good quality and reasonable prices. I would get a 2 spool 10 gpm valve. One spool for the lift arms up/down, and one spool for the bucket tilt in/out function. 

The valve will have directions with it. Your tractor's hydraulics are open center.


----------

